# Patrolman's medical bills go before Town Meeting



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Patrolman's medical bills go before Town Meeting







(single page view)
(view as multiple pages)
By Ethan Forman 
_Staff writer _

writePage("TOPSFIELD - If voters reject a warrant article to purchase a highway truck, that's usually the end of the matter.

Tonight, when Town Meeting convenes, residents will be asked to vote on something they ultimately have little choice on: paying the medical bills of a patrolman who was nearly killed on the job.

At tonight's special Town Meeting, voters will be asked to cover $150,000 of the $250,000 in medical bills for Patrolman Shawn Frost. The town's personal accident insurance for police and firefighters is capped at $100,000.

More than a year ago, Frost was struck during a routine bridge detail on Route 1 by an elderly driver, an accident that left him so badly injured, he doesn't know if he'll be able to return to work.

The sheer size of Frost's medical expenses caught town officials off-guard. The "horrendous cost for Shawn" is something Executive Secretary Roberta Knight has not seen in her two decades in Town Hall.

But no matter how residents vote tonight - and officials expect voters will unanimously cover Frost's medical costs - the town must foot the bill under state law.

"The fact of the matter is it's got to be paid. We don't have a choice," said selectmen Chairman Boyd Jackson.

Knight couldn't say what might happen if Article 5 at special Town Meeting fails, because it is the first time she has encountered such a large bill to cover an injured police officer or firefighter.

"It's a legal obligation of the town," Knight said. If the article fails, "the Finance Committee would have to give a Finance Committee transfer."

However, there is not enough money in the Finance Committee's account to cover those bills, she said. Knight said if residents vote no, it might even mean another Town Meeting.

Or Frost could sue the town, Knight said. Under Chapter 41, Section 100, the town has no choice but to pay medical bills of police and firefighters injured on the job.

Frost, who hopes to come back to work, declined to comment on the ramifications of the vote. The Seabrook, N.H., resident said he does not plan to be in town tonight because he'll be attending the police academy graduation of a fellow officer.

"I'm grateful, and the town has been very supportive," he said.

Frost's accident and similar mishaps have had another ramification for the town: a hike in insurance premiums.

Topsfield carries police and firefighter accident coverage through the Massachusetts Interlocal Insurance Agency of the Massachusetts Municipal Association, a nonprofit that provides insurance coverage to cities and towns.

Knight said the medical costs for Frost and a "severe whiplash" injury to reserve officer Craig Robertson in 2003 drove up the cost for the town's accident insurance premiums.

After Robertson's injury, the town upped its coverage cap for patrolmen and firefighters from $50,000 to $100,000.

Since 2004, the cost for premiums to insure these officers has risen from $7,400 to $28,000, not including another $5,000 to cover call firefighters disabled on duty.

The town may be able to recoup some costs, however.

Frost has sued Carlton Roffey, the driver who hit him, and Knight said the town has a lien on any settlement Frost might receive. Frost's lawyer could not be reached for comment. Roffey, who was 89 at the time of the accident, faces a competency hearing on May 18 in Newburyport District Court.

In the March 2005 accident, Frost was thrown 25 feet in the air and suffered a head injury, a broken pelvis, a shattered right leg and a mangled knee. The accident haunts him to this day.

The newlywed underwent 12 surgeries and hundreds of hours of physical therapy. His injuries forced him to wear a brace on his right leg, which suffered nerve damage.

To pay the medical bills, the town intends to use $100,000 from free cash, which is money left over from prior years' free cash balances, unexpected boosts in receipts and money left over in unspent budget items, according to the Massachusetts Department of Revenue.

Another $50,000 will come from the town's stabilization account, money the state allows towns to set aside for any purpose, including unforeseen bills.

Special Town Meeting begins around 7:30 p.m., after the annual Town Meeting convenes in the auditorium of the Proctor School.

_Salem News writer Julie Manganis contributed to this report._

",false,true);TOPSFIELD - If voters reject a warrant article to purchase a highway truck, that's usually the end of the matter.

Tonight, when Town Meeting convenes, residents will be asked to vote on something they ultimately have little choice on: paying the medical bills of a patrolman who was nearly killed on the job.

At tonight's special Town Meeting, voters will be asked to cover $150,000 of the $250,000 in medical bills for Patrolman Shawn Frost. The town's personal accident insurance for police and firefighters is capped at $100,000.

More than a year ago, Frost was struck during a routine bridge detail on Route 1 by an elderly driver, an accident that left him so badly injured, he doesn't know if he'll be able to return to work.

The sheer size of Frost's medical expenses caught town officials off-guard. The "horrendous cost for Shawn" is something Executive Secretary Roberta Knight has not seen in her two decades in Town Hall.

But no matter how residents vote tonight - and officials expect voters will unanimously cover Frost's medical costs - the town must foot the bill under state law.

"The fact of the matter is it's got to be paid. We don't have a choice," said selectmen Chairman Boyd Jackson.

Knight couldn't say what might happen if Article 5 at special Town Meeting fails, because it is the first time she has encountered such a large bill to cover an injured police officer or firefighter.

"It's a legal obligation of the town," Knight said. If the article fails, "the Finance Committee would have to give a Finance Committee transfer."

However, there is not enough money in the Finance Committee's account to cover those bills, she said. Knight said if residents vote no, it might even mean another Town Meeting.

Or Frost could sue the town, Knight said. Under Chapter 41, Section 100, the town has no choice but to pay medical bills of police and firefighters injured on the job.

Frost, who hopes to come back to work, declined to comment on the ramifications of the vote. The Seabrook, N.H., resident said he does not plan to be in town tonight because he'll be attending the police academy graduation of a fellow officer.

"I'm grateful, and the town has been very supportive," he said.

Frost's accident and similar mishaps have had another ramification for the town: a hike in insurance premiums.

Topsfield carries police and firefighter accident coverage through the Massachusetts Interlocal Insurance Agency of the Massachusetts Municipal Association, a nonprofit that provides insurance coverage to cities and towns.

Knight said the medical costs for Frost and a "severe whiplash" injury to reserve officer Craig Robertson in 2003 drove up the cost for the town's accident insurance premiums.

After Robertson's injury, the town upped its coverage cap for patrolmen and firefighters from $50,000 to $100,000.

Since 2004, the cost for premiums to insure these officers has risen from $7,400 to $28,000, not including another $5,000 to cover call firefighters disabled on duty.

The town may be able to recoup some costs, however.

Frost has sued Carlton Roffey, the driver who hit him, and Knight said the town has a lien on any settlement Frost might receive. Frost's lawyer could not be reached for comment. Roffey, who was 89 at the time of the accident, faces a competency hearing on May 18 in Newburyport District Court.

In the March 2005 accident, Frost was thrown 25 feet in the air and suffered a head injury, a broken pelvis, a shattered right leg and a mangled knee. The accident haunts him to this day.

The newlywed underwent 12 surgeries and hundreds of hours of physical therapy. His injuries forced him to wear a brace on his right leg, which suffered nerve damage.

To pay the medical bills, the town intends to use $100,000 from free cash, which is money left over from prior years' free cash balances, unexpected boosts in receipts and money left over in unspent budget items, according to the Massachusetts Department of Revenue.

Another $50,000 will come from the town's stabilization account, money the state allows towns to set aside for any purpose, including unforeseen bills.

Special Town Meeting begins around 7:30 p.m., after the annual Town Meeting convenes in the auditorium of the Proctor School.


----------

